# Shay and the The Faucet



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

He is adorable!!! XD wow he is beautiful. Love his eyes! So so gorgeous.


----------



## blu the betta (Dec 31, 2012)

i love him!


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I love the markings on his face!^_^


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

It's a girl! lol 

But thanks! shes my water baby! always has to have her paws in it..


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Is she part Japanese Snowshoe by chance? She looks a lot like one in the face, eyes, and markings.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Those pictures are amazing!
Shay is a little cutie!! You are making me miss my cats! They used to love to play in the water, it was so weird, yet awesome!


----------



## madmonahan (Aug 26, 2012)

Hehe, SHE is adorable!! Xp I just love her! ;-)


----------



## Bsalem05 (Oct 30, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> Is she part Japanese Snowshoe by chance? She looks a lot like one in the face, eyes, and markings.


Siamese Mix.. she has two sibling and its kind of interesting to see who get more of the breed in them... one of them was pretty much pure white with some orange highlights and the other one was pretty much a pure looking siamese.. she was in the middle! lol

I do believe she would be categorized as a Lynx Point which is a mix of a pure siamese with a tabby.
My other cat is almost a Lynx Point but darker.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Lol sorry, well she is still beautiful and looks like a little snuggle kitty!:3


----------



## efg321 (Jan 11, 2013)

very distinctive looking w/ great eyes


----------



## Aleu (Jan 18, 2013)

Wow...gorgeous kitty and eyes!


----------

